# Green Cloudy Water part 3



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

For anyone that's been here a while, you might remember me posting this problem twice before. I have a ten gallon tank that's been running for probably 7 - 8 months now. I haven't been able to fix the problem:

I have a deep green colored water problem. I do regular water changes every week. Ammonia and Nitrites are at 0 and Nitrates are below 30 ppm constantly. The tank houses now one Gold Gourami, and one Blue Crayfish. There was live plants in the tank, but unfortunately the crayfish ate them all. There is a sand bottom to the tank (I'm thinking this might be the cause of it, either the gas trapped underneath causes the green water). The sand was purchased from Home Depot and is just their home improvement sand. It was washed thoroughly before being put in. The tank is kept around 78 degrees, and has an Aqua Tech 5 - 15 filter on it. The lights are only on for approximately 10 hours a day. 

I have done numerous black outs on the tank, and it will fix the problem for a day or two, but then it will get cloudy again. Water changes help, but do not solve it all together. I don't know what to do and any help would be greatly appreciated. If anyone needs anymore information about this tank please ask. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont recall ur previous posts so i apologise if this was asked b4 -- is it possible that the sun hits the tank at some point during the day? green water is usually due to too much light like sunlight - are the lights in the tank incandescent or flourescent? have u checked the phosphates? since you said you did some black outs and it cleared up, my best bet is too much lighting - be sure to keep it away from sunlight - draw the shades and see. also feed your fish much less than you are now and change 20% of the water each day til it clears - this won't shock your remaining fish. also cut down 10 hours of light to 8 and see how that goes.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

having the same problem and tos told me this so i hope it helps you:

1- chemical algicide
2- add a lot more live plants to outcompete the algae
3- don't run the lights as long as you must be doing
4- get an ultraviolet sterilizer
5- do a big water change to get rid of excess algae food
6- add a fine-grade filter to filter it out
7- any combination of these except #1 & #2 together.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

It isnt near a window so the sun isn't a problem. I don't over feed since there is only one fish in the tank, I just give him what he eats. I haven't check any phosphates.

I thought if I added chemical algicide that it would only stall the problem and it would come back later on. I don't think I can add more live plants because the crayfish likes to eat them. If any of you have suggestions on how to prevent this then that would be great. I have been thinking if I put more live plants in, and feed the crayfish lettuce, he should leave the live plants alone hopefully. I will try running the lights less, but unfortunatly I've tried that as well and it hasn't worked well. 

Also what do you mean by a fine-grade filter? What would you reccomend? Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it might have something to do with the sand. How often do you change/clean your tank? I would start doing more water changes and try cleaning the sides with a scrubber every other day. This “may” help. Extra filtration may be something else to consider, do you know if yours is working properly?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I do water changes every week, and that includes scrubbing the sides (although the problem is not the algae on the glass) and i take apart my filter every few weeks and clean the impeller and intake tubes. I know it is working properly.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

is your filter large enough for your tank? try cutting a old t shirt up and puttin a piece around the filter cartridge, like a screen. (some one else tried that on this forum and it seemed to help) make sure the shirt is clean unbleached and no soap residue. wash the part your using under hot water for a while with no soap. a uv sterilizer would def help. check your nitrates, nitrites, and phosphates. and let us know what the readings are, it could have something to do with this too. is that the most recent picture you have? or is that an old one?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

That picture was taken a while ago, but nothing has changed besides there are no more lived plants because the crayfish ate them all.

The filter is large enough for the tank, it was a kit from Wal-mart and has the 5-15 Aqua Tech on it. I realized a UV sterilizer would work, but I don't understand how I can't fix the problem otherwise, I have other tanks of this size that do not have this problem. And the cost of a UV sterilizer might not be in the picture right now. If I did decide to get one, I do not know how I would run it through the tank, since it is so small.

I will check those readings and get back to you, but it won't be until later in the week when I can get them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lose the crayfish.
It is no doubt digging in the sand all the time, as crayfish do, and in the process it is releasing algae food aplenty into the water. Your plain sand substrate is an anerobic mess in which the bacteria have to work differently than they would in gravel, and the result is incomplete processing of nitrogenous compounds which in turn feed algae like crazy when released into the water.
Also, the plants can't really do their job in plain sand, because they don't have the tools they need to do it. If you put a layer of soil under that sand and then replanted the tank, without the crayfish, the plants would be able to work much more efficiantly and keep the algae from returning.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I wouldn't like to completely get rid of the crayfish, but if I changed the substrate to a gravel bottome instead of sand, would that clear the problem?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Your tank can be cleared with a diatom filter. Some HOT and canister filters have attachments. I have a Vortex brand. It will clear your tank in 15 minutes.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll have to look in the store for one, but I doubt my cheap Aqua Tech filter will have an attachement for a diatom filter. I'll probably just switch to a gravel bottom if it will stop the problem.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gravel will stop the problem just fine, especially if you use an undergravel filter with it.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll look into the undergravel filter, although I don't want to cause a back up of algae growing underneat it. But I am definately going to change out the sand to gravel as soon as possible. Thanks so much for your help everybody!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Last weekend I changed out all the sand. It was a grueling task, especially because it smelled of feces. But after around three hours of cleaning it out and making everything look good as new, I was able to put new gravel inside the tank, and get everything working. I think the Gold Gourami and the Crayfish might have been a little stressed from the move and changes in temperature, but overall they are doing well. I'll try to get a picture sometime soon and post it so you guys can see the difference. The tank looks amazing and really is crystal clear. Thanks to everyone who helped me on this three part journey, I really appreciate it.


----------

